# First Mountain Bike - whats best for my price range



## Dickie B (5 Jun 2012)

Hi - I'm in the process of buying my first proper mountain bike but not sure which bike is best value for my bubget of £450 to £500.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jun 2012)

Something from Decathlon or last years model Specialized Rockhopper.


----------



## subaqua (5 Jun 2012)

decathlon rockrider 8.1 hardtail.

there was a review in the cycling press that called it the best sub £1k bike for under £500 

heres the bikeradar review http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/review-decathlon-rockrider-81-10-39599 

I bought one in september 2010 and its had the nuts ridden out of it and it still keps going. one chain and cassette so far. oh and a few innertubes

the new version has better specced wheels than the one i have and also the next model up of Hydraulic discs and still less than £500 Ok only by 1p but hey can't have everything can you

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/81-2011-id_8168695.html 

I am 6'2" and have inside leg of 33inch and have the XL version if that helps with sizing of this one


----------



## flying start (5 Jun 2012)

Try looking at the Cannodale Hardtail range also try looking at the cube and boardman all hardtails the last two might just be a little out of that price range and you can only get boardman bike fron halfords but don't let that stop you!


----------



## Dickie B (5 Jun 2012)

Thanks, I will take a look. I did see a Fuji Nevada 3.0 2012 today are they any good?


----------



## akb (6 Jun 2012)

> last years model Specialized Rockhopper


 
+1


----------



## Dickie B (7 Jun 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice, just ordered a Specialized Rockhopper which should be with me Monday. Looking forward to taking it out for a spin. haha.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (7 Jun 2012)

Dickie B said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice, just ordered a Specialized Rockhopper which should be with me Monday. Looking forward to taking it out for a spin. haha.


 
Enjoy! Don't forget to pick up a helmet too


----------



## fuji-stu (10 Jun 2012)

I had a rockhopper before I got a camber fsr, great little bike I wish I had kept it I miss the hard tale now


----------



## akb (11 Jun 2012)

Dickie B said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice, just ordered a Specialized Rockhopper which should be with me Monday. Looking forward to taking it out for a spin. haha.


 Did you get it?


----------



## Dickie B (11 Jun 2012)

akb said:


> Did you get it?


Just leaving to pick it up. Can’t wait.


----------



## akb (11 Jun 2012)

Sweet! Did you go for the 2012 model? Ive had mine for about 2 months now and love it! The only issue I have had is with punctures on the Spesh tyres; get yourself a couple of inner tubes whislt you are picking it up if you are thinking about taking it out in the wet weather


----------



## Dickie B (12 Jun 2012)

akb said:


> Sweet! Did you go for the 2012 model? Ive had mine for about 2 months now and love it! The only issue I have had is with punctures on the Spesh tyres; get yourself a couple of inner tubes whislt you are picking it up if you are thinking about taking it out in the wet weather


 Yeah got the 2012 model going to take it out tonight can't wait.


----------



## al-fresco (15 Jun 2012)

Looks like a good bike for the money - enjoy!


----------

